# Shooting Star



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

I was in the southeast part of the state on this past Saturday and at sunrise to the north my buddies and I watched a shooting star go across the sky from east to the west. It lasted almost 10-15 seconds. The longest shooting star Ive ever scene. I was just wondering if anyone else saw it thanks.


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

We must of seen the same shooting star. Was about 20 minutes before shooting time for us, by far the brightest one i have ever seen. Funny thing is i made a joke about if we wish for a band that star would bring us one for sure. Wouldnt you know it that night i shot a banded woodie. Cool sight to see thats for sure!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Pretty sure that I saw it also. It was pretty cool looking. At the end, it looked like it burst into a bunch of smaller pieces.


----------



## bigE (Feb 2, 2011)

My stepson and I saw it after setting up decoys, it seemed huge, never seen anything like it. We were in the Hankinson area. I forgot about it until I saw this post. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

That's pretty cool that all you guys saw that star 
Funny how we stare at the sky waiting for the Sun to come up
I know I do all the time 
Good post


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I saw from the Webster SD area also. It was very cool how it burst into pieces at the end. Too bad none of its luck rubbed off on us that morning!


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

We also saw it. Pretty cool


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

I think it was the guys who jumped from 20+ miles above earth.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

I saw it as well from the interlake region in Manitoba. Very cool!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

There must have been more than one. I couldnt sleep Sat morning so I headed out about 4;30 to set up decoys. I saw a the biggest meteor you could imagine. Hope you you find it, they are worth more than gold.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

It was pretty cool, I couldn't believe how long it lasted.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

We also so this in the morning in SE ND. With the south wind, we were in our blinds, looking north right at it. Pretty amazing how many people were able to see it.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i was west from most by ft yates and saw the same exact thing was pretty amazing


----------



## PerchJrkr (Apr 16, 2010)

Crazy. We saw the same thing. It looked like it crashed to the ground somewhere near Alexandria MN, but obviously it was nowhere near there!


----------



## zim4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Saw that just west of Grand Forks, thought it was gonna break apart right in our field, looked like a roman candle going over our heads.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

we saw it in central south dakota, you may only see that once in a lifetime.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

Our group seen this as well south of Aberdeen. The crazy part about it was how long it lasted which I would say was at least 10-15 seconds and on the end of its tail you could see all the shrapnel crumbling off of it. Absolutley awesome!!!! :beer:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I saw it as well it was awesome. Crazy how many ppl saw it


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Holy cow i saw it too. IT lasted well over 10 seconds. Also about an hour before that you could see the northern lights very well!! Later that morning we got a 5 man greenhead limit, 5 man honker limit! and one of the drakes was banded and one of the geese was a quill lake goose!!!!!


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Missed the shooting star, but while setting up near Garrison, we watched the northern lights dancing, had to stop setting up the dekes and just watch for a change, was an awesome sight.


----------



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah that was also an awesome sight to see that morning


----------



## Dances-with-Labs (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw in too! loved all the blues silvers and greens that came off it. i thought it was pretty cool that there was some epic northern lights that morning too.


----------

